# Help with Losing Weight



## Miss_Doodle (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

I've been away for a long time, but I was wondering if you lovely people would be able to help. 

I am type 2, and I need to lose some weight. But for the first time in my life I am really struggling to manage it. I've done all the normal things, swapped sandwiches for salads at lunchtime, cut back on the size of my meals, but nothing seems to be coming off. 

So the question is....

Do anyone have any suggestions on weight loss plans that work and are easy to follow as a diabetic?

I've done Slimming World in the past, but while I lost loads of weight it didn't deal with my relationship with food. Any suggestions would be really welcome. I'm just getting fed up of trying really hard and getting no where, a little soul destroying!

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2015)

How many of the last 500 hundred post have you seen ? There are some really good ones   I bet you can find one that suits you & good luck with things Miss Doodle.


----------



## Perjanet (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Lucy

Are you exercising? I just purchased a Fitbit and it's motivating me to do 10000 steps a day. I'm sure that's helping. I've lost 6 lb in my first month since diagnosis.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Lucy, I was going to suggest the same thing - regular exercise will help, plus it will also help with blood sugar control. Setting a goal should give you some motivation also  What sort of exercise might you enjoy - or are you currently doing?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2015)

Perjanet said:


> Hi Lucy
> 
> Are you exercising? I just purchased a Fitbit and it's motivating me to do 10000 steps a day. I'm sure that's helping. I've lost 6 lb in my first month since diagnosis.



Well Done You !


----------



## susieq67 (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually getting diagnosed as type 2 was my wake up call !

I'd been faffing about losing weight for the last couple of years (I was my Mum's carer until she died in 2012 and put on 3st whilst caring for her) but did very little about it, just kept moaning that "I can't lose weight no matter how hard I try"; being told by my GP that I had type 2 really incentivised me as I didn't want to take medication.

Since July 2014 I've lost 2st 9lb - average of 1lb a week. 

Basically all I've done is cut out virtually ALL carbs and ALL sugars (natural & refined) and increased my intake of protein (meat, fish, cheese, eggs, nuts) and increased the portion sizes of all non-carb vegetables. Fruit is now limited to 2 small portions a day. I can honestly say that I haven't felt hungry at all - bored, yes  - but hungry, no.

I do allow myself the very odd "treat"; like a small slice of birthday cake when the occasion warrants and I'm not too strict with myself when we have a family meal out. The only thing I'm staying well away from is - chocolate ! as I know that if even get a taste for it again it will be my downfall


----------



## banjo (Mar 3, 2015)

I use my iphone to count my steps and log my food intake to Myfitness pal and then sync them both together. I find this a really useful tool for seeing how many calories i have eaten and vaguely how many i have used, which gives me a good idea of wether i am going to loose weight - also research has shown that getting on the scales everyday can be useful for keeping people motivated.
Lastly from me - having the people around you help is great if they can its hard to do it alone. Good Luck


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2015)

All Spam!  Have reported 2 from this person already.


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2015)

trophywench said:


> All Spam!  Have reported 2 from this person already.



They sneaked a few in! Thanks for reporting them Jenny


----------

